# Tight Breedings



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

When do you decide your bloodline is too tight and you should find an out? I've heard that health issues can begin to pop up if breeding is too tight. Just looking for some info on the pro's and the cons... I'm not breeding dogs yet just like to learn.


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh come on, what is the fun in searching and digging up old threads?


----------

